# Eclipse: shortcut für "add unimplemented methods"



## GilbertGrape (4. Sep 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mich jetzt schon ein bißchen durch die Keys gewühlt, aber finde nicht das was ich brauche.
Ich würde gerne eine Möglichkeit haben, den Methoden-Stub (heißt das so?  ) von zu überschreibenden Methoden generieren zu lassen, bei abgeleiteten Klassen oder bei Klassen, die ein Interface implementieren. Ich weiß, dass man das direkt bei der Erstellung machen kann, aber bei abgeleiteten Klassen weiß ich nicht immer so genau, welche Funktionen ich überschreiben will. Da würd ich dann gerne mit einem Tastendruck die möglichen Methoden angezeigt kriegen und dann mit ENter den Stub erzeugen. Und bei Interfaces macht man ja öfter Inline-Implementationen. Da gibt es dann ja an der Seite dieses "add unimplemented methods". Das find ich auch gut, hätte nur gerne eine Tastenkombi dafür. In den Commands hab ich das aber nicht gefunden.
Weiß jemand, obs da was gibt?

Danke!

Edit: Korrektur: Ok, das Quickfix (also add unimplemented methods) geht mit Ctrl1, aber dann fehlt mir noch die Möglichkeit bei den abgeleiteten Klassen


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Das Command heißt override/implement methods, einfach mit einem KeyBinding versehen.
Die gewünscht completion erhälst du, wenn du Strg+Space irgendwo in einer Klasse, aber ausserhalb einer Methode drückst.


----------



## GilbertGrape (4. Sep 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Command heißt override/implement methods, einfach mit einem KeyBinding versehen.
> Die gewünscht completion erhälst du, wenn du Strg+Space irgendwo in einer Klasse, aber ausserhalb einer Methode drückst.



Vielen Dank, das Strg+Space war genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Wusste nicht, dass das so einfach ist 
Aber dieses command override/implement methods zeigt mir doch nur die schon implementierten Methoden an oder? Das hatte ich nämlich auch schon gefunden, aber das hilft mir ja nichts.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Nein, es gibt dir einen Auswahldialog über alle Methoden die du überschreiben kannst.


----------



## GilbertGrape (4. Sep 2008)

Bei mir nicht!


----------



## GilbertGrape (4. Sep 2008)

Wenn ich eine Klasse von zum BEispiel SwingWorker ableite, kommt bei diesem Command (innerhalb der Klasse ausgeführt) dieses Bild:


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Du hast mit Sicherheit ein konkurrierendes Key Binding. Das hat der Dialog dir allerdings auch mitgeteilt als du das Binding definiert hast.
Dort kommt genau der gleiche Dialog wie bei
Rechtsklick -> Source -> Override/Implement methods...
Sobald du dein Binding definiert hast, steht die Kombination auch rechts neben dem Popup Item.


----------



## GilbertGrape (5. Sep 2008)

Du hattest recht, dass es ein konkurrierendes Binding gab, allerdings hab ich das nicht gesehen, weil bei mir automatisch bei "when" "Windows" stand und nicht "Editing java source", wie es ja sein müsste. Als ich dann bei "when" das richtige angewählt hatte, hab ich auch gesehen, dass es noch ne andere Kombi gab.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## byte (5. Sep 2008)

GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Korrektur: Ok, das Quickfix (also add unimplemented methods) geht mit Ctrl1, aber dann fehlt mir noch die Möglichkeit bei den abgeleiteten Klassen


Bei Interfaces mach ich einfach Quickfix. Beim Überschreiben von Methoden drück ich ALT + SHIFT + S und geh dann auf Override/Implement methods.

Eigentlich muss man sich nur vier Kommandos merken: 
- Code Assist (STRG + Space)
- Quickfix (STRG + 1)
- Refactoring (ALT + SHIFT + T)
- Source (ALT + SHIFT + S)


Edit: 
Naja, ein paar mehr sinds schon noch *g*:
- STRG + SHIFT + T bzw. R
- STRG + O
- STRG + T
- STRG + SHIFT + G
- STRG + ALT + H

Aber das dürften dann wirklich die wichtigsten gewesen sein.


----------



## GilbertGrape (5. Sep 2008)

Ja, es gibt so viele Sachen, die man machen kann und hunderte Tastenkombinationen. Das kann ich mir sowieso nicht alles merken.


----------



## kleiner_held (5. Sep 2008)

Eigentlich muss man sich nur eine Kombination merken:

Ctrl + Shift + L

:-D


----------



## GilbertGrape (5. Sep 2008)




----------



## byte (5. Sep 2008)

GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, es gibt so viele Sachen, die man machen kann und hunderte Tastenkombinationen. Das kann ich mir sowieso nicht alles merken.


Es reicht ja die zu kennen, die man ständig braucht. Mit den oben aufgezählten lässt sich schon sehr schnell arbeiten. Dazu noch ein paar eigene Code Templates für immer wiederkehrende projektspezifische Fragmente.


----------

